# New to the forum!



## Clabz (Jul 3, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I am brand new to this forum and I am very excited to be a member. Looking forward to reading and learning from everyone on here. 

For some background information:
I have been lifting seriously for 9 years. For the first 8 years or so I was focused primarily on strength but have now focused on bodybuilding because my body feels a lot better with slightly lighter loads and I love the golden era bodybuilding look. 

Stats:
I am currently 26 years old
5'11
195
10-12% bodyfat
31 inch waist

Goals:
I am on doctor prescribed HRT, test c 180mg per week. Finishing up my first cut ever from 220 pounds. I did this very slowly over the course of 4 months. Cutting for 4 more weeks down to 190 and then going to slowly gain weight and eat in a surplus without gaining too much fat. Looking to do my first cycle of Test C only, at 300mg per week for the first 6 weeks and then bumping up to 400mg per week for the last 6 weeks. Hoping to put on a solid 10 pounds of muscle and stay around 12% bodyfat. I know my test dose is low but I want to see how my body responds to the test. Getting my bloods done 8 weeks into cycle. I have pretty good genetics also want to see if competing is a possibility in the future based on how my body responds. Thinking about adding mk677 for increased recovery and just to see how I feel on it. I would only be doing 10-15mg daily before bed.

Diet
My diet is very clean and I track everything. Currently eating 2400 calories per day on my cut, 60 carbs, 240+ protein and around 130 fat per day. Whole foods only, no cheat days in 4 months. Loving the results so much that I haven't wanted to have any cheat meals. Dropping calories to 2100 for the last few weeks of my cut and then slowly reverse dieting by slowly adding a couple hundred calorie surplus by upping carbs. Most likely going to play with carb cycling during this time as well. 

Training:
Currently running a 3 day split. Day 1: chest, shoulders and arms, day 2: legs, day 3: back, biceps, and abs, day 4 rest and repeat. I alternate between high volume, low intensity, and high intensity,  low volume. 

Please let me know if there is anything I should consider changing or adding to my current plan and or if my goals are unrealistic. Tried adding some pictures but I couldn't figure it out.  Looking forward to contributing to the forum!

Thanks everyone,
Clabz


----------



## brazey (Jul 3, 2020)

Welcome...


----------



## ordawg1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 4, 2020)

Welcome to IMF!  Let us know if you have any questions.

sounds like you have a plan and determination.  You got this.


----------



## macedog24 (Jul 7, 2020)

Welcome to imf.


----------

